# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Spigot truss

## Shizhan

Avail from us Exhibit Booth spigot truss for which, we are well-known manufacturer and supplier. We can make this Truss good quality & good strength as per requirement of our customer.

We are leading manufacturer of ringlock system scaffolding for sale. This ringlock scaffolding are used for Exhibition, Stage Shows, Sound, Light, Dj, Club etc.


We are one of the leading manufacturer and supplier of outdoor concert stage sale. We can make this outdoor concert stage In any size and length as per requirement of our customer. This Trusses are used for Sound, Lighting, Event, Exhibition, Stage Shows, decoration etc.

----------

